# Help me identify PLEASE!



## boomstick (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello and thanks for the great forum!  I just inherited this wood burning insert and cannot find any model info for it.  What I do know is the ash fender had a data plate on it at one time.  The windows are square as are the doors.  The blower is at the bottom and slides out in one piece.  Exhaust is 8inch.  Thanks to anyone who can identify it.


----------



## webbie (Nov 13, 2013)

Look at the inside of the door castings for a mark.

My first guess is an older US Stove Forester Insert. But others looked very similar, including certain stoves from Martin Industry, King or Ashley branded.

Not sure having the brand is going to do you much good, though. Most parts would probably be relatively generic and it's unlikely any maker is providing factory parts (chance are company is not around any longer)...


----------



## boomstick (Nov 13, 2013)

webbie said:


> Look at the inside of the door castings for a mark.
> 
> My first guess is an older US Stove Forester Insert. But others looked very similar, including certain stoves from Martin Industry, King or Ashley branded.
> 
> Not sure having the brand is going to do you much good, though. Most parts would probably be relatively generic and it's unlikely any maker is providing factory parts (chance are company is not around any longer)...


 
Inside of door says 12 L.H. small i think


----------



## coaly (Nov 14, 2013)

Need more light to see air controls, handles, blower details. Forester had wooden handles, but the springs are a common replacement.

Does the blower look like this?
Here's the blower breakdown from Sears parts for Forester. They were a Kenmore product at Sears sold under the Forester brand;




#143840500  Forester Cabinet;


----------



## webbie (Nov 14, 2013)

That prob means just Left Hand......

I'm still guessing US Stove Forester....from maybe 1988 or before.


----------



## boomstick (Nov 14, 2013)

Blower is a squirel cage barrell type.  Air controls are the 5 ridged round knobs.  One on each door.


----------

